# PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!2002 NISSAN ALTIMA 3.5SEWON'T REV



## shane miyasato (Dec 29, 2012)

PLEASE HELP.!!

2002 NISSAN ALTIMA 3.5SE.
110K MILAEGE

AUTO TRANSMISSION.

car will not rev 

we replaced,throttle body,altenator etc we tried what we can do did not work out on me...


had big accident on the front maybe cut wires or shortling??

my engine code is

p1122
p1564
p0101
p0113
p0444
p0223
p1224
p0221
p1126

please let me know what do i have to do...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since you had a major accident on the front end, I would suspect cut or shorted wires because of those many fault codes.


----------

